# May be spending a night out with my crush...



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

So after a few weeks of texting each other (as you've learned about in my past thread) We've started talking more and more in person during the school hours we see each other (which is really only one period).

But now she's pretty much invited me to this event going on at our school this evening (No, it's not a dance. It's more of a community service thing, we're helping basically chaperon a party).

Now, on one hand, I couldn't be more happy. I'm actually going to be sitting in a car next to my crush as we ride to the school, and spend a night out together (keep in mind, this is hours in the future)

However, on the other hand, I'm a long-term sufferer of something called AvPD (Avoidant Personality Disorder) and something as simple as _thinking_ about leaving the house makes my stomach churn with intense anxiety.

I really want to to this. Overcome my fears, and spend a fun night out with a girl (who doesn't know I am literally head over heels, and then some, for her) but, this SA and AvPD is pretty much already deciding that when the time comes for me to agree to this, I'm just going to make up some sort of excuse and lie so I don't have to feel uncomfortable.

So, I really need some help with this... But all in all, yeah, I'd say this may be a triumph in the near future...


----------



## Rozco (Oct 29, 2014)

i also made so many excuses when my girl wanted to meet me (when we both used to luv each other bt didn't expressed) im still anxious, shy, afraid but nothing works expect saying ****KKK IT Loudly nd just do it else life will bcome more ****..


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Take a good shower, drink some tea, sit down and think about what you're going to say. I know how hard it is to be around cute girls. You naturally get nervous around them and that's frustrating. Stay away from caffeine before the big day.  Put together a nice outfit. It doesn't hurt to look nice in front of your crush. What's obviously mostly important is to be yourself. Don't lie and say you like something she also likes because it will catch up to you later on. People think it's cute if you lie because they hope their crush will like them back, but your crush will only see you as insecure and a liar. Being insecure is fine. Lying is not. Anyways, I'm glad you said yes to this day. Practice.


----------



## Rozco (Oct 29, 2014)

Sometime making script of what ur going to say makes it even worse.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Oh no guys, this night already happened, like a while ago (the day I posted it) But thanks for the advice I can use in the future.


----------

